# Mods And Additions.



## DWB (Mar 14, 2012)

Some inexpensive mods.
Added a curtain rod and curtains to allow privacy to the pull out area.



















Changed vents to vents we can close, contol the heat, keeps dirt out and looks cleaner.
Changed out the metal blinds for fabic at both beds, much quieter now.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

DWB said:


> Some inexpensive mods.
> Added a curtain rod and curtains to allow privacy to the pull out area.
> View attachment 10825
> View attachment 10825
> ...


I like the vent idea.Allways taking them off to clean out.Did you find colored metal ones that close or the standard white plastic ones?


----------



## DWB (Mar 14, 2012)

Coloured metal onesat Home Depot and a plastic one that closes and matches the carpet by the bed better than the metal (also at Home Depot).


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

DWB said:


> Coloured metal onesat Home Depot and a plastic one that closes and matches the carpet by the bed better than the metal (also at Home Depot).


Thanks i'll check that out.


----------

